# USB keyboard on console only system [RESOLVED]

## mjs

I've just finished my first "USB Only" system, as in no PS/2 keyboard or mouse ports.  The USB keyboard does not respond at all when the OS loads.  It works fine from the live CD during install.  I'm sure this is a simple fix, but I can't seem to find it in the forums or in my kernel config anywhere.  This is a non X system.  Console only.

Kernel: 2.6.20-r8 

ThanksLast edited by mjs on Tue Jul 24, 2007 2:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

You'll need to make sure "Full HID support" is enabled or the "basic boot keyboard" (and basic boot mouse, optionally) options are enabled when compiling the kernel.

You don't need both, and can save some memory with the basic option.

----------

## mjs

"USB Human Interface Devce (fullHID) support" is statically compiled in.  I don't find any options for "basic boot keyboard", so far.

Also, usb in general is working fine.  I can plug in a usb drive and it is recognized and usable.

----------

## eccerr0r

basic usb keyboard/mouse support will show up if you don't enable full HID ("N" not "M" or "Y").

Since you have full HID then something above it is missing ... are you using the input abstraction layer? (I thought it forces you to link that in when using HID but just to be sure...)

IIRC basic key/mouse support does not need input layer...

----------

## mjs

Added support for OHCI.  Works fine now.

Thanks

----------

## Punchcutter

I just thought I'd add a note to this... I had the exact same symptom with my new install.  After reading a bunch of threads here, and surfing aimlessly through menuconfig and grepping .config trying to figure out what could possibly be missing, my eyes fell on an entry in menuconfig for "HID Devices".  Suddenly I had a vague recollection that earlier, trying to pare down my new kernel, I had turned this off because it really didn't seem relevant to me.

Needless to say, turning it back on fixed the problem   :Embarassed: 

I had seen the note in this thread that full HID support was required, but grepping .config didn't reveal anything with this string in it, so I thought that maybe this whole category had been removed in recent kernels.  It seems that .config does not contain all possible options - but that certain sets of flags are inserted and removed by menuconfig depending on what's checked on there.  Or something.  It seems to me it would be easier to debug problems if .config always contained all possible flags, and the UI tools simply manipulated them in place.

Lesson: don't go turning things off unless you really know what the heck you're doing!

Dave

----------

